# RIP abi the pacman frog (horned frog)



## geckogirl85 (Oct 18, 2008)

Abi my pacman frog (horned frog) died today from a prolapsed bum. hope she is all fixed in froggy heaven. will miss you!!


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

R.I.P little Froggy


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry to hear that eace:


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

Gutted for you I hade to have my fantasy pacman put to sleep on friday 
R.I.P


----------

